# Site Downtime Notice....



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The forum will be closed for a very short period around 1pm central standard time today. We will upgrading the forum software.

When you visit the site after the upgrade, things may look a little different until we get everything updated, which we will be working on steady after the upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

we're just about done


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

back up now... got some tweaking to do.... but we'll get there.


----------

